# Johannes Wollebius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Johannes Wollebius, Continental Reformed theologian (1586 -- 1629) was a student of Amandus Polanus von Polansdorf and later succeeded him as a professor of Old Testament studies at the University of Basel. He was the author of a _Compendium of Christian Theology_ ("It was infralapsarian on predestination and influenced the Westminster catechisms, for example, in bifurcating theology into the knowledge of God and the service of God." _Encyclopedia of the Reformed Faith_ ed. by Donald K. McKim, p. 398), among other works, which were highly regarded. See also J.W. Beardslee, ed. and trans., _Reformed Dogmatics_.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been fortunate enough to pick up the volume by Beardslee, _Reformed Dogmatics_. Not only does it contain the Compendium but it also has a couple of works of Voetius. Voetius on what it means to be a precisian in theology and ethics is excellent. Keep an eye out for it on Abebooks.com because it is hard to find. 

It should definitely be reprinted. Didn't Dr. Clark mention something about repurposing this in another volume?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2007)

Just submitted an entry on JW for the New Dictionary of Theology which is being revised.

Read Wollebius! He's terrific. I hope someday to get him in print in his own volume.

rsc


----------

